# A little prepin for the week



## Aton (Mar 19, 2018)

Wife and I typically cook Sunday’s for the rest of the week. I like to use the smoker most of the yr. 

I made up some tri tip w smoked chipotle and smoked paparica. 

Some chicken shawarma and spicy Korean chicken. 



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Czworeczki (Mar 19, 2018)

Looking tasty  im hungry just now .


----------



## ProFIT (Mar 20, 2018)

Looks nice. I am hungry now.


----------



## BulkPowders (Apr 20, 2018)

Delicious:food-smiley-002:


----------



## montego (Apr 20, 2018)

Breakfast for the next couple days


----------



## BG (May 9, 2018)

LOoks great. I was gifted an electric smoker and MAN!!!


----------



## squatster (May 9, 2018)

Aton
That looks so good
I need  help with brisk
Every thing I smoke comes out like leather
4 lbs. Brisk for 14  hours and it was a leather shoe.
My water did go dry at some point.
Did salt pepper rub-
Put on 220 deg
 had my wife put some marinades on every 4 hours or so when I was at work.
It was shit
Shit
Shit
Shit
3rd one I wrecked
I did a great prime rib but that's about it
Could it have been the water?
Do you have a good rule of thumb to fallow?
I meed to get it right.
I like when you pick them up and it all falls apart
I NEED HELP


----------



## ketsugo (May 9, 2018)

Aton said:


> Wife and I typically cook Sunday’s for the rest of the week. I like to use the smoker most of the yr.
> 
> I made up some tri tip w smoked chipotle and smoked paparica.
> 
> ...





That looks sooooooo good!!!!!


----------



## Aton (May 9, 2018)

squatster said:


> Aton
> That looks so good
> I need  help with brisk
> Every thing I smoke comes out like leather
> ...





When ur cooking (smoking) meat that long u need to wrap it up w foil. 

So let’s say u want a nice 1/4 - 1/2” thick smoke ring on it ( hell fucking yes u do!!!!! )
Leave it on a plank or in a aluminum pan on a low smoke for 3-4 hrs. Wet it down say about every hr. Most smokers put out that think flavored smoke at around 120-140 degrees. 

At that 3-4 hr mark cover it up w foil at this point ur just trapping in all that moisture. The heat, temp and moisture w break down the meat. Around hr 10-12 it should be pretty damn tender. The longer u leave it on a low heat covered 140-200 degrees 12-20 hrs the more the meat will fall apart. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster (May 9, 2018)

What do you prefer to wet it down/ spritz with?
I had my temp at 220 deg the full cooking time
Should it be lower?
Sorry for all the questions - your food looks so good


----------



## Aton (May 9, 2018)

squatster said:


> What do you prefer to wet it down/ spritz with?
> I had my temp at 220 deg the full cooking time
> Should it be lower?
> Sorry for all the questions - your food looks so good





The temp depends on ur smoker. Does it have a smoke setting? What kind is it?

I’ve got a treager but have used a few others, cabelas makes a pretty cool smoker. 
Anyways most put out the most smoke around 120-140 Degrees. Also the pellets used changes how much it smokes too. 
If I want a ton of smoke I use a cabelas apple or oak wood. 
The treager brand just doesn’t put out as much but it is a cleaner burn. Less ash. 

I use any food grade plastic spray bottle.  Don’t use it for anything other than water or lemon/lime juice. 

Anything else I just baste it on. 

U just want to get an even coating over the whole slab. 

Wet it down 1 last time and cover it up to keep the moisture in. Let it slow roast the rest of the way. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## squatster (May 9, 2018)

Thanks man


----------



## squatster (May 9, 2018)

monetgo said:


> Breakfast for the next couple days


Do you fold the eggs in - or blend them in?
Any kind of seasoning or sauces?
Looks like it would be great Out of the pan or heated on rice with tomato sauce


----------



## Aton (May 10, 2018)

squatster said:


> Thanks man





Any time


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

